# Wireless CarPlay Adapter



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Anyone try this Wireless CarPlay Adapter from Cplay2air or anything similar? Curious to see how much latency/lag there is. 

https://carplay2air.com/products/cp...MI1u2E6cfA7AIViP_jBx1a9wxtEAQYASABEgJZlvD_BwE


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have this one. There isn’t any lag, but the sound quality gets distorted from time to time. I tried to return it, but I had waited to long. 

Carlinkit 2.0 Wireless CarPlay Dongle Adapter for Factory Wired CarPlay Cars, Compatible with Audi/Porsche/Volvo/Mercedes/Volkswagen/KIA/Hyundai/Ford https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082N1NSM1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_6A2LXPuOVuHRD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jadams871 said:


> I have this one. There isn’t any lag, but the sound quality gets distorted from time to time. I tried to return it, but I had waited to long.
> 
> Carlinkit 2.0 Wireless CarPlay Dongle Adapter for Factory Wired CarPlay Cars, Compatible with Audi/Porsche/Volvo/Mercedes/Volkswagen/KIA/Hyundai/Ford https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082N1NSM1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apip_6A2LXPuOVuHRD
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Thanks man. I have a feeling that the Cplay2air will have similar issues since they're priced about the same (not cheap).


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

This was an informative watch on the topic... gave info on "two" products that ended up being one -- and gave me enough of a reason to not even try/bother with even demoing one.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

robbery85 said:


> Anyone try this Wireless CarPlay Adapter from Cplay2air or anything similar? Curious to see how much latency/lag there is.
> 
> https://carplay2air.com/products/cp...MI1u2E6cfA7AIViP_jBx1a9wxtEAQYASABEgJZlvD_BwE


I’ve had mines for months now and I works perfectly. I couldn’t be happier. 


Kurt


----------



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

carlinkit and carair2play uses the same software but different shell. as well as this other brand. forgot the name but its from new zealand company but also developed and made in china but branded differently.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I have been using these in my 2 Tiguans and Toyota Tundra for over a year now and they work great. Just decided to sell my 2018 Tiguan, so one of these is up for sale in the Tiguan MQB Classifieds section BTW


----------



## bamboogrowfast (May 31, 2019)

My friend has a CPlay2Air/Carlinkit and works fine with his Volvo XC60. I bought the other brand, ViseeO's Play2Air adapter which is much more expansive unit compare to CPlay2Air/Carlinkit. Play2Air is a lot smaller size in comparison and is a lot more elegant in my opinion (it has Aluminum body instead of cheap plastic). The setup is easier and the re-connection is pretty fast. It works on my Golf TSI and Mercedes GLC200 which I absolute love to use! The reason I am more willing to pay more for the wireless carplay adapter is because I have used ViseeO's other product before (Tune2Air Airplay upgrade solution for my previous Audi & BMW). They have been producing some very high end upgrade solution for premium car market during past decade. Nonetheless, no matter Cplay2Air or Play2Air once you have used the wireless carplay it is difficult going back to use the wired one!


----------



## TheOGLindy (Aug 30, 2015)

I have used my air2carplay across a Chevy Colorado, a VW Atlas and now my 2019 Tiguan. I travel with it and use it in rental cars (pre COVID). While it has issues sporadically- I also updated firmware and that has made it bullet proof. I just wish I could figure out how to delete profiles from it.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

TheOGLindy said:


> I have used my air2carplay across a Chevy Colorado, a VW Atlas and now my 2019 Tiguan. I travel with it and use it in rental cars (pre COVID). While it has issues sporadically- I also updated firmware and that has made it bullet proof. I just wish I could figure out how to delete profiles from it.


How did yiu update the firmware ware? I have tried following the direction on their website and I can’t get the page to load on my phone browser. Any help and step by step instructions would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flew Oxe (Nov 12, 2021)

It was recently brought to my attention that there is a plug-in dongle that allegedly allows the built-in system to connect wirelessly to the iPhone, phone mirroring, and Youtube watching. https://carplaysmartbox.com/product...agen-beetle-golf-tiguan-touareg-sharan-metway

They have a version that works with Android infotainment screens in the car, but this one specifically is supposed to work with VW.
I'm more than a bit skeptical, but I ordered one to see how it goes. I talked with the seller, and it sounds like any VW head unit with CarPlay should be supported.

Has anyone got one like this?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I have AAwireless for Android, but this is a Apple/CarPlay thread. If there are questions, please start a new thread and I'll answer what I can.


----------



## TheOGLindy (Aug 30, 2015)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How did yiu update the firmware ware? I have tried following the direction on their website and I can’t get the page to load on my phone browser. Any help and step by step instructions would be great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I followed the instructions and it worked perfectly. I connected to the device directly via WiFi and then update. Not sure but I’ll go check and see if I can’t document. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOGLindy (Aug 30, 2015)

TheOGLindy said:


> I followed the instructions and it worked perfectly. I connected to the device directly via WiFi and then update. Not sure but I’ll go check and see if I can’t document.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just updated it again. It is really easy. 

First make sure you are connected to the CarPlay2Air adapter and CarPlay is showing on your screen. 

Then in your browser (safari) enter http://192.168.50.2

If an update is available it will show there and you click update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOGLindy (Aug 30, 2015)

TheOGLindy said:


> I just updated it again. It is really easy.
> 
> First make sure you are connected to the CarPlay2Air adapter and CarPlay is showing on your screen.
> 
> ...


You may need to repeat this a number of times as it seems to require you update each patch. I just updated and then entered the IP address again and another update was available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jess Wilson (Dec 20, 2021)

Flew Oxe said:


> It was recently brought to my attention that there is a plug-in dongle that allegedly allows the built-in system to connect wirelessly to the iPhone, phone mirroring, and Youtube watching. (Volkswagen) AI Box - Enjoy All Android Apps
> 
> They have a version that works with Android infotainment screens in the car, but this one specifically is supposed to work with VW.
> I'm more than a bit skeptical, but I ordered one to see how it goes. I talked with the seller, and it sounds like any VW head unit with CarPlay should be supported.
> ...


have been considering getting one as a gift for my wife,2017 Ford F-250, clicked in the link you gave , just to find it is a little bit expensive than the one that my friend recommended: Full Android AI Box, although the function is the same. But finally, I bought this one that I think will fit my car better(both functions and price)：Carlinkit 2.0/3.0 guess it will arrive before Xmas, look forwards to it...😊


----------



## trickymonk (Jun 4, 2015)

I have had the Wireless CarPlay Adapter from Cplay2air for 6 months now and other than not connecting the first time once every few weeks (just have to press the connect button onscreen again), it's worked flawlessly.


----------



## mulranrloxck (Dec 21, 2021)

Full Android AI Box This media box enables you to really have a complete tablet experience. It’s really similar to the android t style radio. I’m happy with it. I have the $269 one from the carlinkitcarplay.com website. It’s android 9 based. A little buggy but works. Have had it reboot a couple of times but beyond that, it does what it claims. Apple CarPlay works wirelessly via this unit. I’ve also tried YouTube with no issues.


----------



## garbonz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

My 2022 Tiguan has CarPlay wireless in bedded in the system, BUT it seem to want only one phone attached and when my wife uses the car she has to manually link her phone everytime she starts up. My phone attaches automatically. Anyone experience this?


----------



## Paul Shen (11 mo ago)

I've had good luck with the Carlinkit 3.0 (Product-U2W plus) Pretty rough on battery life though so I only use it for shorter trips but it's nice to have the option, I generally leave it in the cubby along with a Lightning cable for when I want to wire up.


----------



## Joey Lea (Dec 21, 2021)

I bought a carlinkit 4.0 the first time it was released.Has anyone used carlinkit4.0?









(U2W Plus) Carlinkit 3.0/ 4.0 - Wireless Apple CarPlay/ Android Auto A


Carplay AI Box Store



carplayaibox.com


----------



## dalevacca (4 mo ago)

YES! I have one! Wireless carplay is worth using, which is also essential for me. It may be that I am more used to the iPhone's operating system.I've upgraded my car, not a cumbersome design, but a technological advancement.
I’ve been using this for a month but it is working great. Set-up was easy. Once paired, it boots carplay automatically each time I start the vehicle. Carplay seems to work just the same as when connected via USB. I don’t notice any lag or glitching. The phone syncs up wirelessly right after the car is started up. Audio quality is great (wireless CarPlay uses WiFi not Bluetooth, so you don't have the music quality issue you have with Bluetooth). Bluetooth sounded good but this is Wi-if and with Apple lossless, I think it’s as good as CD quality. Now I use it when playing music from my phone, listening to podcasts etc.
The device is quite small and smaller than I thought it would be so it’ fits nice in the center console tucked out of the way. I installed it in the center console, so its totally out of view and connects perfectly. If I leave the phone in the car, it stays connected and is instantly on when I start the car. I used both Music and Maps during my driving and both responded as I expected. There was no lag in getting directions. Overall, this adapter is worthy and the performance is still OK. It works well with my car, no issues so far.








For those who want to use wireless CarPlay and AA, I recommend you to use it. The price is reasonable. By the way, I used the discount code "REP15" to get 15% off, you can also try it.








(U2W Plus) Carlinkit 4.0 Wireless CarPlay Adapter for Factory wired ca


An Adapter Allows You Use Android Auto & Apple CarPlay Wirelessly in Your OEM Car Radio *This adapter doesn't install external Android Auto or Apple CarPlay on your stock car head unit, please make sure your car has built-in Apple CarPlay. Convert Your Wired Carplay to Wireless! For daily...




carlinkitbox.com


----------

